

Ask HN: Cheap and fast (just CPU) dedicated server? - tlogan

We need a server to do some very CPU intensive data processing and we are looking for provider which has the best CPU/cost ratio.<p>The server does not need to have a lot of memory, fast disk or anything like that: we just care about CPU speed.<p>The data is public so security is also not a issue.
======
pella
see "Hetzner Online Server Auction!"

[https://robot.your-
server.de/order/market/sortcol/cpu_benchm...](https://robot.your-
server.de/order/market/sortcol/cpu_benchmark/sorttype/up)

from 81-140 EUR / month

\- 24 GB RAM

\- Intel core i7 990x ( CPU-B 10599 )

\- Intel core i7 980x ( CPU-B 10237 )

Setup (once): 0.00 €

No minimum contract period

Cancellation period: 30 day to month-end

~~~
tlogan
Excellent. I was not aware of this.

------
benologist
Are you looking hourly or monthly?

For either: <http://stormondemand.com/> or <http://softlayer.com/> bare metal
instances

For monthly: <http://hivelocity.net/>

~~~
pella
for monthly: [http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
pr...](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
produktmatrix-ex)

~~~
benologist
The only problem with hetzner is they don't do multi-cpu machines.

------
pella
maybe "Amazon EC2 Spot Instances"

<http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/spot-instances/>

#"Cluster Compute Eight Extra Large" 88 EC2 Compute Units (2 x Intel Xeon
E5-2670, eight-core "Sandy Bridge" architecture)

\--> variable price - now $0.75 per hour = ( US EAST )

#"Cluster Compute Quadruple Extra Large" 33.5 EC2 Compute Units (2 x Intel
Xeon X5570, quad-core “Nehalem” architecture)

\--> variable price - now $0.208 per hour ( US EAST )

~~~
pella
\- [Dual CPU] Intel Xeon E5-2670 @ 2.60GHz = 28,459 CPU MARK

from : <http://www.cpubenchmark.net/multi_cpu.html>

------
reiz
Try this one here: <http://www.yunicon.net/> It's a medium size company in
Berlin with awesome customer service.

------
dholowiski
Check out the datashack dedicated server Page. The out of stock servers are
great deals that pop up for a few hours at a time before selling out.

------
cmer
Hetzner hands down.

